# Had to write something



## Missus28 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mandatory introduction: been married 10 years, together 11. Both had difficult childhoods, we're not great at long term relationships, I think. Husband can't express his feelings without being nasty and the marriage is pretty much dead. Need a place where I can talk and ask questions cos I feel I can't do that with people around me.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry Missus28 that you are having these issues. There are lots of good people here you can discuss and get suggestions from. Post when you can..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Missus28 ~ please know that you will be among friends here!

Please provide us with a little more detail about your particular situation!*


----------

